# MSM for giardia prevention and general health?



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I have been giving my 9 month old pup msm/glucosamine supplements and it seems to have helped with his occasional very slight limp, so I have continued giving it daily as a preventative. 

I have recently read a lot about great health benefits of msm besides having to do with joints. One of them was preventing/ helping treat giardia by making the digestive system an unwelcome place for the nasty little parasites. I just finished treating with a round of panacur for 5 days and was wondering if it would be beneficial to up his daily amount of MSM (currently 1500 mg per day) to try and prevent re-infestation.

Has anyone had experience in using MSM for giardia prevention? And if so, how much would you recommend giving on a daily basis? I read that its pretty hard to overdose on MSM as it has the same toxicity of water?
Also, if anyone has any other tips for things I could give him to build up his digestive health and immune system and keep him giardia free I would love to hear!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump.
I am dealing with the same issue. Today Deja was diagnosed with Giardia and is being treated with Panancure. So now I need to figure out how to be proactive in getting her system strong to fight the next bout. 
Pretzels, how is your dog doing? Anyone else have any suggestions? Just the right thing to happen on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretzel has been doing great! I gave him the panacur for 7 days and since then have been giving a total of 1000-1500 mg of MSM per day (divided into his 2-3 daily meals). No reoccurrence of Giardia and I never really made an effort to disinfect the yard or house and we've been going to a dog park frequently, and he's got into quite a few yucky puddles as well. 
So it could possibly be doing some good! Who knows, but it has a lot of general health benefits and goes well with his preventative joint supps, so its an added bonus of it's preventing giardia!

Would love to hear if anyone has any info to add!


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

MSM has been touted as a cure for everything, including AIDS, Parkinson's, Cancer, you name it. To this day, it has been shown to be just snake oil.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretzels said:


> Pretzel has been doing great! I gave him the panacur for 7 days and since then have been giving a total of 1000-1500 mg of MSM per day (divided into his 2-3 daily meals). No reoccurrence of Giardia and I never really made an effort to disinfect the yard or house and we've been going to a dog park frequently, and he's got into quite a few yucky puddles as well.
> So it could possibly be doing some good! Who knows, but it has a lot of general health benefits and goes well with his preventative joint supps, so its an added bonus of it's preventing giardia!
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has any info to add!


Thanks for the update!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

In my experience, the homeopathic remedy Kocci-Free is better than panacur (with no side effects) for treating giardia. 

I think refrigerated probiotics would be better than MSM for creating a healthier digestive system.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

VanLee said of MSM
"To this day, it has been shown to be just snake oil. "

Oh really? 
MSM is an important source of sulfur .
In this discussion MSM was suggested for giardia prevention . MSM does provide anti parasitic capability , internal and external. Internally MSM helps repair mucosal lining of the gastrointestinal tract making .
In addition MSM allows for greater nutrient absorption of vitamins , which leads to better overall health.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So after the Panacure treatment, how long should I use Kocci Free? Should I start while she is on Panancure?


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

believe you are supposed to use one or the other. I bought Kocci Free in case the Panacur didn't do the trick but never ended up needing it. In the future if he comes down with it again, I will give it a try, it sounds like a great product!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

carmspack said:


> VanLee said of MSM
> "To this day, it has been shown to be just snake oil. "
> 
> Oh really?
> ...


"Internally MSM helps repair mucosal lining of the gastrointestinal tract making "

let's complete the thought -- making it difficult for parasites to adhere .


----------

